# Huge Sale On at Voyeageur



## Lindy (Jan 26, 2009)

Voyageur is having a big sale that is worth checking out...I shopped until I was broke.....    

http://www.voyageursoapandcandle.com/store/shop.asp

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## Jody (Jan 26, 2009)

LOL.  So did I.  I went there on Wednesday.  Worth the trip.  Only problem with physically going there and not ordering online is seeing all the stuff you didn't know you needed and buying it.


----------



## TheGardener (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm sending my order in on Wednesday.  I have a list going and it's a BIG one.  I'll probably spend all my profits from my Christmas sales


----------

